# Maltese on Dogs 101 on Animal Planet



## beausmom (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know if any of you watch Dogs 101 on Saturdays on Animal Planet. It profiles 4 or 5 different breeds each week. Well anyway, they are profiling Maltese on next Saturday, November 29 at 8:00 according to the website. They also have several repeats after that like most Animal Planet shows do. Just thought you might be interested!

Lori


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yess! :biggrin: I was so excited when I saw they would be finally having maltese on that show! I've been waiting, I wonder what they going to say about the breed..


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, Lori. Can't wait.
xoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's one of AP's better dog programs! Thanks for the heads up about the maltese!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to set the DVR in case I forget. I haven't watched this show before, but did notice it on the schedule. I always check the listing for "Breed All About It" but have never seen Maltese on that one.

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'm setting my dvr to record it too.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if that is on Animal Planet here is Aus too?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Woohoo - Thanks! I've already set the DVR to record it in case I forget.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to set my dvr for it tonight, so I don't forget. I like the Dogs 101 series.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting this , b/c I wrote to Dogs 101 to ask if they were going to show Maltese and I just got a response!

Yeah, can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (beausmom @ Nov 23 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676439


> I don't know if any of you watch Dogs 101 on Saturdays on Animal Planet. It profiles 4 or 5 different breeds each week. Well anyway, they are profiling Maltese on next Saturday, November 29 at 8:00 according to the website. They also have several repeats after that like most Animal Planet shows do. Just thought you might be interested!
> 
> Lori[/B]



Funny you should mention that. I sent myself a reminder on Saturday night to watch them. It's a pretty good show to learn all the breeds.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am going to tape a note to my TV so I don't forget. I love watching it.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up-I will set my DVR. Should be interesting.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up. I have my DVR ready to go just incase I forget to tune in.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Haven't seen this show so appreciate the notice about the Maltese being featured! Look forward to seeing it and see how they 'present' them.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bump ..bump ...bump for tonight


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thirty-two minutes until show time in Eastern USA :chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hope the little Maltese that was born without front legs, that SCMR rescued is going to be on.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

It's time. Anyone else watching?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm watching....no maltese yet, but I've learned a lot about wiemeraners and pugs and now wheaten terriers.....


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, I think they did a great job and am so happy they showed them in coat and talked about their history. Hope's story made me cry, she is just a little angel who really shows the maltese spirit that is so magical for all of us. :wub2:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just watched it too. That little Hope's wheels were trimmed in pink! LOL So sweet!
I wish they would have talked more about them. They didn't mention LS.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I called my daughter to remind her it was coming on. I LOVED it!!! Hope's story was so sweet. What a precious angel :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmmm... for the Bay Area it doesn't come on until 8PM PST on Comcast. 2 more hours for me.
Tami, you must have more channels to access through your cable station!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 29 2008, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679622


> Hmmm... for the Bay Area it doesn't come on until 8PM PST on Comcast. 2 more hours for me.
> Tami, you must have more channels to access through your cable station! [/B]


No, Animal Planet rotates thru their schedule so at 5pm PT/8pm ET it comes on.....then it comes on again at 8pm PT......


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 29 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679627


> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 29 2008, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679622





> Hmmm... for the Bay Area it doesn't come on until 8PM PST on Comcast. 2 more hours for me.
> Tami, you must have more channels to access through your cable station! [/B]


No, Animal Planet rotates thru their schedule so at 5pm PT/8pm ET it comes on.....then it comes on again at 8pm PT...... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, Tami! Darn, I didn't know about this rotating schedule. I could've caught it @ 5PM. C'est la vie!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw it too. Just as I was reading this earlier my hubby yelled from the other room to come see the Maltese on TV and he had it on. I thought it was good. That little Hope was something wasn't she? Bless her heart. What determination. We can learn so much from animals if we would only listen.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad they ran it twice. My cable went out just as the Maltese segment was about to run.  But I was able to catch the rerun. 

The story about Hope was wonderful, but I wish they would have given more info on the Maltese breed. 

It may be me, but I thought compared to the other segments they just kind of brushed over the specifics of the breed - they made them sound like little frou frou dogs that are only good for carrying around in bags and not much else. They didn't mention LP at all. They mentioned them not being good for small children and then show them being handled by small children. 

Don't mean to complain and I guess I was expecting more from the get-go, but I wish they would have touched on their participation in agility, obedience, therapy, etc. 

But, they did show some beautiful Malts. 



Linda


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gosh darn it! I missed it! I even reminded myself earlier. I got all caught up messing around with things in the house and then playing with the pups and it totally slipped my mind. I hope they run it again sometime.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: my mom called me all in a huff, "OMG you HAVE to turn on animal planet NOW!!! they're featuring a story about the maltese breed!" 
then i reminded her that i've had one for 8 years now. :HistericalSmiley: it was a cute feature, i hadn't planned on watching it, but i did learn a lot about weims, and a friend of mine has TWO that drive me batty. now i almost understand why LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Does anyone know when they are going to run this show again??? I missed it!!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I was falling asleep but made my husband my sister and nieces stay up for the 5 minutes review on maltese....I loved it


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Me too Mel. Can't believe I missed it. Guess I was watching the local Civil War college football. Our OSU Beavers vs. Oregon Ducks (Oregon State/University of Oregon Pac 10). If the Beavers won it was on to the Rose Bowl. We lost! Still might get to go depending if UCLA beats USC.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Its on right now! 

I believe that the maltese segment will be last.

Also, I love this show. My dad's secretary has a min-pin that was featured on the show. They filmed her for 3 days, and she was on the show for about 30 seconds. haha


----------

